# خطوات انجاز مشروع تكييف على Ms Project



## medfalle (15 مارس 2009)

خطوات انجاز مشروع تكييف على Ms Project
كنت عملتها لانجاز مشروع فيلات هنا بدكار 
ارجو ان تستفيدو منها 
لا تنسو الردود والدعاء الصالح​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 مارس 2009)

لايعمل اخي الكريم المتداد .mpp لاي برنامج office


----------



## medfalle (15 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> لايعمل اخي الكريم المتداد .mpp لاي برنامج office


mmp هو Msproject 
وهو مختص لادارة المشاريع

حمل البرتامج من الرابط التالى 

http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/windows/fiche/0,39021313,39076442s,00.htm


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 مارس 2009)

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد , اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## medfalle (15 مارس 2009)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد , اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه، اللهم آته الوسيلة والفضيلة والدرجة العالية الرفيعة وابعثه اللهم مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته انك لا تخلف الميعاد، اللهم أوردنا حوضه واسقنا من كأسه بيده الشريفة شربة لا نظمأ بعدها ابدا يا رب العالمين

مشكور اخى على المرور
وجزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا على اهتمامك بحاجه زى كده


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (17 مارس 2009)

*جزيت الجنه*

بارك الله فيك لكن ايه حكايه الفرنساوي و برده في الماجيستر كله فرنساوي


----------



## medfalle (17 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> شكرا على اهتمامك بحاجه زى كده


الف شكرا على اهتمامك ويتفاعلك مع الموضوع 
اتممنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## medfalle (17 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


 الله اكافيك الف خير 
pas de koi merci a vous 
mes salutation distingue


----------



## medfalle (17 مارس 2009)

كريم كمال محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك لكن ايه حكايه الفرنساوي و برده في الماجيستر كله فرنساوي


الاخ الفاضل كريم كمال الف شكر لمررورك 
يالنسبة اللغة فنحن هنا ندرس باللغة القرنسية بدال الانكليزية عندكم زى ما دكول بلاد افرنكفونيه
لكن حسب علمى توجد وسائل بسيطة للترجمةالفورية للمستندات 
مرة ثانيية شششككككرر واتمنى لك التوفييق​


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (17 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله الموفق


----------



## وليد ماجد البحيري (31 مايو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل و خالص الدعاء لك اخي الكريم


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يوليو 2009)

لم افهم من اين التحميل فلم استطع ان افهم من هذا الموقع اي شيء


----------



## م/وفاء (10 يناير 2010)

اللغه الفرنسيه غير مفهومه ممكن تجهز البرنامج باللغه الانجليزيه ...

هل يتوفر لديك مشاريع اخري سواء للتكييف او اي مشاريع اخري للمعدات الميكانيكيه تبين خطوات الصيانه بنفس البرنامج

شكرا جيلا مقدما علي الجهد المبذول 

تحياتي


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 يناير 2010)

لم اتمكن من الدخول لانه بلغة فرنسية مع الشكر لجهودك


----------



## عادل 1980 (23 مايو 2010)

اللغة الفرنسية أخى

الله يبارك لك
أصبحنا ثلاثة لا نفهمها


----------



## eng_taha_a (24 مايو 2010)

اولا :- شكرا وجارى التحميلد
ثانيا :- ممكن البرنامج لكن باللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## jaouad418 (3 أغسطس 2010)

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد , اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد*​


----------



## alaa_84 (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م.أحمد فارع (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج الموقع فرنسي


----------



## alaa_84 (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## The friend (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## civil eng h (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضيف سليمان (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## goor20 (21 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Jassim.26 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور تؤجر بإذن الله

بس لو سمحتوا يا اخوان في أحد يملك نسخه عن بروجكت قام فيه وهو في الدبلوم


----------



## goor20 (8 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

